# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 150L (40G) planted tank



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

OK here it is







Any comments are highly welcome.


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

OK here it is







Any comments are highly welcome.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Very nice tank MarinB








Your java moss mound looks amassing, what is under it?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks Ekim. The java moss is my favourite







it's attached to small, vertically placed driftwood. But i didn't see it for a loooong time so I'm not sure if it's still there


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

Very nice Marcin.

How big is the tank ? Its weird to see Tiger barbs in planted tank.









Narazie









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a 150L (40G) tank, 95x40x40cm. I know that those barbs have a bad opinion among aquatic gardeners, but mine behave really good, they don't even look at my plants







They are one of my favourite fish. IMO they are very important part of my aquascape.


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't think those tiger barbs look bad at all. In fact, their vertical stripes are a perfect fit in your beautiful tank. Congratulations!

PS I think something like a stand of red wendtii would look perfect right about where your red-finned shark is, to lend the midground a little more focus and perspective. Just ignore me if you disagree...


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Few weeks ago I've planted a C. wendtii 'Tropica' and some C. affinis in the foreground on the left (just below the anubias). Currently they are still recovering from the meltdown. It't not exactly the place you wanted it to be, but I was close


----------

